# Gamer-Laptop --- Wer kann mir helfen ???



## Styx13 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich grüße alle, die sich die Mühe machen wollen, mein "Geschreibse" durchzulesen.
( hoffe es sind einige Hardcore-Laptop-Gamer dabei ) 

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Seit ca. zweieinhalb Jahren spiele ich auf einem ERAZER X7813 (i7; 8 GB Ram, GTX560M). Der Laptop war bisher für die Spiele, die ich spiele
(Dragon Age, Skyrim, The Witcher ... ) völlig ausreichend. 
Ich habe zwar die wage Hoffnung, dass er auch für Dragon Age Inquisition gerade noch reichen wird, doch The Witcher 3 ist in Aussicht.
Bei dem Spiel wird sich mein Laptop wohl ehrfurchtsvoll verneigen und sagen: that is to much !!

Da Aufrüsten bei Laptop's nur begrenzt machbar ist, steht wohl ein Neukauf an.
Ich habe 2 Vertreter in's Auge gefaßt:

1. Ein "MSI GE70-2PEi781B"  ( siehe hier:  MSI GE70-2PEi781B Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700HQ / 8GB RAM / 1000GB HDD / GTX 860M / Win 8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de )

oder

2. ein "Erazer X7829 MD98775" ( siehe hier:  Medion Erazer X7829 MD98775 17,3", Core i7, 16GB, 1000GB, Nvidia GeForce GTX 870M, Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de ).

Normalerweise lese ich vor 'nem Kauf Testberichte und alles, was mich beim Kauf unterstützen kann.
Genau da liegt mein Problem, denn für keinen der Beiden habe ich 'nen Testbericht gefunden.
Deshalb hoffe ich hier kompetente Gamer zu finden, die mir beratend zur Seite stehen.
Auch wenn der ERAZER mehr RAM, 'ne größere HD und eine bessere Grafikkarte hat (obwohl er etwas weniger kostet), sagt das nicht immer alles 
über die Gesamtleistung oder z. B. die Qualität des Displays, Wärmeentwicklung, Haltbarkeit  o. Ä. aus.

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der bereits Erfahrungen mit einem der Modelle hat, oder der Alternativen kennt.
Ich bin für jede konstruktive Hilfe dankbar.
Eins noch: Mein Preislimit liegt beim Kaufpreis des MSI, also fällt Schenker oder Alienware flach. 

Ich hoffe auf viele gute Ratschläge und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde dir auch zu dem MSI GE70-2PEi781B oder dem Schenker XMG A704-7IJ raten. Die Hardware beim Medion Erazer X7829, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB  ist besser. Jedoch hat hier das Display keine Full-HD-Auflösung. Beim Schenker-Laptop hast du noch eine SSD mit drin, wo du dann dein Betriebssystem und Programme draufpacken kannst. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei dir ein Laptop sein muss. Trotzdem weise ich mal darauf hin, dass du für den Preis einen wesentlich leistungsfähigeren Desktop-PC bekommen könntest


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Du willst aber nicht schon jetzt einen Laptop für "Witcher 3" kaufen, welches frühestens in sieben Monaten erscheint, oder?
Die GTX870M liegt leistungsmäßig in etwa in der Gegend der HD7870 oder GTX660. Die zwar noch ordentliche Leistung bringen, aber schon jetzt auf FullHD
zurückfahren müssen, wenn du auf höchsten Details bestehst...

Vlt. wartest du lieber noch bis mindestens Weihnachten, bevor du dir Gedanken machst.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (28. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Du willst aber nicht schon jetzt einen Laptop für "Witcher 3" kaufen, welches frühestens in sieben Monaten erscheint, oder?


Stimmt. Hatte da irgendwie einen Release-Termin von Oktober im Kopf, aber hab das dann wohl verwechselt. Im Moment ist doch der 25. Februar 2015 angepeilt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Jo, selbst die 870m bietet grad mal die Leistung, die aktuell eine Desktopkarte für 150€ schon übertrifft. MUSS es echt ein Laptop sein zum spielen? 


Ansonsten ist es halt so: sicher spart Medion ein wenig an Dingen wie zB Display, aber trotzdem sind solche Notebooks solide. WENN was nicht okay ist, dann wird das eher am Anfang auftreten, wo Du keine Probleme mit einer Reklamation hättest. Und von der Leistung her ist es wegen der Grafikkarte halt dann schon eindeutig stärker PLUS, was noch dazukommt: es hat eine etwas geringere Auflösung, muss also nicht so viele Pixel berechnen wie das MSI, so dass es nochmal nen FPS-Schub auf Grund der Auflösung haben wird. Und billiger bekommst Du meines Wissen kein Notebook mit der Leistung des Medions - obwohl das wiederum grad mal die Power eines 600€-PCs hat


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch zu dem MSI GE70-2PEi781B oder dem Schenker XMG A704-7IJ raten. Die Hardware beim Medion Erazer X7829, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB  ist besser. Jedoch hat hier das Display keine Full-HD-Auflösung. Beim Schenker-Laptop hast du noch eine SSD mit drin, wo du dann dein Betriebssystem und Programme draufpacken kannst.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei dir ein Laptop sein muss. Trotzdem weise ich mal darauf hin, dass du für den Preis einen wesentlich leistungsfähigeren Desktop-PC bekommen könntest



Vielen Dank für Deine Tips. Das der Medion kein Full-HD hat, hatte ich noch garnicht registriert.
Und ja, es MUSS ein Laptop sein, wegen selten zu Hause. Hab meinen Gamer PC gerade verkauft, da er 
im letzten Jahr insgesamt höchstens 6 Tage gelaufen ist.


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Du willst aber nicht schon jetzt einen Laptop für "Witcher 3" kaufen, welches frühestens in sieben Monaten erscheint, oder?
> Die GTX870M liegt leistungsmäßig in etwa in der Gegend der HD7870 oder GTX660. Die zwar noch ordentliche Leistung bringen, aber schon jetzt auf FullHD
> zurückfahren müssen, wenn du auf höchsten Details bestehst...
> 
> Vlt. wartest du lieber noch bis mindestens Weihnachten, bevor du dir Gedanken machst.



Erst mal danke für Deine Zuschrift und Deinen Rat.
Ich weiß das The Witcher 3 erst 2/2015 rauskommt. Den Laptop wollte ich jetzt schon kaufen,
weil ich die Erfahrung gamacht habe, dass vor oder zu Weihnachten zwar überall "Sonderangebot"
dransteht, aber die Preise höher sind als ein paar Monate zuvor. Zu der Zeit sitzt das Geld bei den
Leuten  eben viel lockerer als sonst.
Oder hast Du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Hmm, ich ziele jetzt nicht speziell auf Weihnachtsangebote ab (da wird ja auch gerne Lagerware oder Auslaufmodelle verramscht).

Aber wer weiß, was Ende des Jahres so im durchschnittlichen Gamernotebook steckt und zu welchem Preis. Vlt gibt's ja zB eine 880M zum erschwinglichem Preis.
Oder eine der schnelleren mobilen Radeons...

Ich hätte irgendwie Bauchweh, dir ein, zum jetzigen Zeitpuinkt durchaus gutes, Gaming Notebook zu empfehlen. Welches, wie Herb schon erwähnt hat, gerade mal die Leistung eines
halb so teueren Desktop PCs bringt. Welcher wiederum, nächstes Jahr, ebenso sehr mit "The Witcher 3" seine liebe Mühe hätte...

Da ist Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert. Und 1300€ setzt man nicht einfach so in den Sand.


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, selbst die 870m bietet grad mal die Leistung, die aktuell eine Desktopkarte für 150€ schon übertrifft. MUSS es echt ein Laptop sein zum spielen?
> 
> 
> Ansonsten ist es halt so: sicher spart Medion ein wenig an Dingen wie zB Display, aber trotzdem sind solche Notebooks solide. WENN was nicht okay ist, dann wird das eher am Anfang auftreten, wo Du keine Probleme mit einer Reklamation hättest. Und von der Leistung her ist es wegen der Grafikkarte halt dann schon eindeutig stärker PLUS, was noch dazukommt: es hat eine etwas geringere Auflösung, muss also nicht so viele Pixel berechnen wie das MSI, so dass es nochmal nen FPS-Schub auf Grund der Auflösung haben wird. Und billiger bekommst Du meines Wissen kein Notebook mit der Leistung des Medions - obwohl das wiederum grad mal die Power eines 600€-PCs hat



Vielen Dank für Deinen guten Rat.
Wie ich es oben schon erwähnt habe, muß es leider ein Laptop sein.
Die allesentscheidende Frage lautet: Denkst Du das die Leistung des ERAZER für The Witcher 3 reichen wird?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

KURZ vor Weihnachten KANN es immer passieren, dass bestimmte Modelle etwas teurer sind oder wegen der Nachfrage teurer werden als vielleicht noch im Oktiber, oder dass auch mal im August ein MEGAangebot da ist, das - unabhängig von Weihnachten - für 6 Monate nicht mehr unterboten wird. Aber generell ist es ganz sicher nicht so, dass Du jetzt im Juli/August für ein bestimmtes gutes Notebook oder Hardwareprodukt weniger zahlst als zu oder kurz nach Weihnachten. Grad 1-2 Wochen nach Weihnachten werden Sachen auch gern mal noch billiger, quasi die Restposten fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft.


Und ob das Medion reichen wird, kann Dir leider niemand genau sagen...


PS: ist es "nur" so, dass Du geschäftlich viel unterwegs bist und dann in Hotels? Schon mal an einen Mini-IXT-PC gedacht? Der wiegt nicht mehr als wenn Du halt noch nen kleinen Koffer dabei hättest ^^


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Um es zu starten und zu spielen? Ja. In FullHD auf hohen Details? Da würd ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, ich ziele jetzt nicht speziell auf Weihnachtsangebote ab (da wird ja auch gerne Lagerware oder Auslaufmodelle verramscht).
> 
> Aber wer weiß, was Ende des Jahres so im durchschnittlichen Gamernotebook steckt und zu welchem Preis. Vlt gibt's ja zB eine 880M zum erschwinglichem Preis.
> Oder eine der schnelleren mobilen Radeons...
> ...



Ich verstehe was Du meinst und denke Du hast Recht. Vielen Dank!!

Ne kurze Frage noch. Meinst Du das mein X7813 ( i7, 8GB Ram, GTX 560M) Dragon Age Inquisition schafft, oder sollte ich die Hoffnung begraben ??


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Um es zu starten und zu spielen? Ja. In FullHD auf hohen Details? Da würd ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.



OK, danke für Deine Tips. Wie heißt es noch ... die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluß


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Hmm, könnte auf "mittel" gut hinhauen, aber niemand rechnet mit "Dragon Age: Inquisition"...


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> KURZ vor Weihnachten KANN es immer passieren, dass bestimmte Modelle etwas teurer sind oder wegen der Nachfrage teurer werden als vielleicht noch im Oktiber, oder dass auch mal im August ein MEGAangebot da ist, das - unabhängig von Weihnachten - für 6 Monate nicht mehr unterboten wird. Aber generell ist es ganz sicher nicht so, dass Du jetzt im Juli/August für ein bestimmtes gutes Notebook oder Hardwareprodukt weniger zahlst als zu oder kurz nach Weihnachten. Grad 1-2 Wochen nach Weihnachten werden Sachen auch gern mal noch billiger, quasi die Restposten fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft.
> 
> 
> Und ob das Medion reichen wird, kann Dir leider niemand genau sagen...
> ...



Kurz nach dem Jahreswechsel? Könnte eine gute Option sein, danke.

PS: Mini PC is schon 'ne Idee, doch denn kommt noch Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, ......


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, könnte auf "mittel" gut hinhauen, aber niemand rechnet mit "Dragon Age: Inquisition"...



Ich schon .......... hoffe ich werde positiv überascht, bin jedoch sehr skeptisch. Aber testen will ich es.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du DA nicht sonderlich magst, richtig !?


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Offizielle Systemanforderungen gibbet ja noch nicht. Da müssen wir wohl noch warten.

Doch, DA:I sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich spiele damit auf folgendes an:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vt0Y39eMvpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Styx13 (28. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Offizielle Systemanforderungen gibbet ja noch nicht. Da müssen wir wohl noch warten.
> 
> Doch, DA:I sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich spiele damit auf folgendes an:
> 
> ...



     cooool


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem Jahreswechsel? Könnte eine gute Option sein, danke.
> 
> PS: Mini PC is schon 'ne Idee, doch denn kommt noch Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, ......



Ne Maus hast Du ja sowieso, oder machst Du Gaming per Touchpad? ^^  

Die Sache sähe so aus:

Monitor BenQ GL2250HM, 21.5" (9H.L6XLA.DBE)  ca 100€, da gäb es sogar Taschen für
Tastatur ca 30-40€, Maus hast Du ja sicher
PC mit nem core i5 und einer AMD R9 280 oder 280X => ca. 750€ inkl. so einem kleinen und leichten Gehäuse Cubitek Mini-ICE, Mini-ITX (CB-ICI-B104) 


Dann bist Du bei maximal 900€ und hast nen PC, der viel stärker als ein 1200-1400€-Notebook wäre. Is halt die Frage, ob der noch "praktisch" genug wäre für dich.


----------



## Styx13 (29. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne Maus hast Du ja sowieso, oder machst Du Gaming per Touchpad? ^^
> 
> Die Sache sähe so aus:
> 
> ...



Ist leider nicht praktisch genug 
Obwohl ich ehr ein Fan von Nvidia bin, ist die R9 280 eine starke Karte. Aber einen i5 statt 'nen i7 ????
Trots der Minimierung nimmt das Gesamtpacket zu viel Platz weg, leider !!! Trotsdem vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht praktisch genug
> Obwohl ich ehr ein Fan von Nvidia bin, ist die R9 280 eine starke Karte. Aber einen i5 statt 'nen i7 ????


 Bei Laptops sind die i5 nur Dualcores, bei DesktopPCs abr sind die i5 und i7 beides Quadcores, und grad in Games ist ein i7 auch so gut wie gar nicht schneller als ein i5. Und für 40€ mehr wäre - wenn man meint einen haben zu müssen - auch ein i7 drin, und zwar in Form eines Xeon E3-1231v3, der technisch identisch ist und lediglich keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat  

Aber selbst bei Laptops ist die "Wichtigkeit" eines i7 stark überschätzt...

Aber wenn die Lösung zu unpraktisch ist, kann man nix machen. Mit nem 1200€-Laptop hast Du halt dafür nur die Power eines 500-550€-PCs


----------



## Styx13 (29. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Laptops sind die i5 nur Dualcores, bei DesktopPCs abr sind die i5 und i7 beides Quadcores, und grad in Games ist ein i7 auch so gut wie gar nicht schneller als ein i5. Und für 40€ mehr wäre - wenn man meint einen haben zu müssen - auch ein i7 drin, und zwar in Form eines Xeon E3-1231v3, der technisch identisch ist und lediglich keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat
> 
> Aber selbst bei Laptops ist die "Wichtigkeit" eines i7 stark überschätzt...
> 
> Aber wenn die Lösung zu unpraktisch ist, kann man nix machen. Mit nem 1200€-Laptop hast Du halt dafür nur die Power eines 500-550€-PCs



Hast Recht, es ist gar nicht so leicht bei den ominösen Bezeichnungen durchzublicken und den Überblick zu behalten.
Na ja, etwas teurer als 550,- Mäuse würde ein vergleichbarer PC schon kosten, doch garantiert viel weniger als ein Laptop. 
Nach dem Test ( NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ ) zu urteilen steht die GTX 870M gar nicht so schlecht da.

Ich kann auch verstehen, dass es schwer nachvollziehbar ist, wieso es unbedingt ein Laptop sein muß. Hier eine kurze Erklärung:
Ich reise nicht oder bin oft in Hotels, sondern arbeite im Bereich Security / Bewachung (speziell Überwachung eines großen Betriebes). Wir arbeiten 12 Stunden
Schichten ( 6 - 18; 18 - 6 Uhr), ohne Pause, Minimum 220 Stunden / Monat. Wochenenden und Feiertage gibt's nicht.
Während der Tagschicht muß man sich um gefühlte 1000 Dinge kümmern, also Spielen is nich. Nach Dienstschluß 18 Uhr ist man breit. In den wenigen freien Tagen 
holt man zu  Hause das nach, was an Arbeit liegengeblieben ist. 
In den Nachtschichten ist es nicht ganz so hecktisch und zwischen 0 und 2 Uhr könnte man sogar etwas spielen, was aber niemand wissen darf !!!!
Deshalb kann ich keinen Mini-PC nebst Monitor in meinem "Bewachungsbunker" auspacken, sondern bin gezwungen einen Laptop zu nutzen 
Tja, das Leben is hart


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Hast Recht, es ist gar nicht so leicht bei den ominösen Bezeichnungen durchzublicken und den Überblick zu behalten.
> Na ja, etwas teurer als 550,- Mäuse würde ein vergleichbarer PC schon kosten, doch garantiert viel weniger als ein Laptop.



Naja, ich meinte natürlich ohne Windows und Monitor, da "man" idR ja bereits einen PC hat. Dann kommst Du auf folgende Rechnung: eine GTX 870m entspricht ca. einer AMD R9 270. Ein PC kostet für die CPU Core i5 150€, Board 60€, RAM 65€, DVD-LW 15€, Gehäuse 40€, Netzteil 50€, AMD R9 270 140€ - da bist Du bei 520€.   

Aber egal, es geht bei Dir ja eh nicht. War auch nur so ne Idee, und das mit dem PC-Preis soll Dir halt zeigen, wie gut/schwach ein Spiele-Laptop fürs Geld ist. Nur damit Du nicht ZU viel erwartest.


----------



## Styx13 (30. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, ich meinte natürlich ohne Windows und Monitor, da "man" idR ja bereits einen PC hat. Dann kommst Du auf folgende Rechnung: eine GTX 870m entspricht ca. einer AMD R9 270. Ein PC kostet für die CPU Core i5 150€, Board 60€, RAM 65€, DVD-LW 15€, Gehäuse 40€, Netzteil 50€, AMD R9 270 140€ - da bist Du bei 520€.
> 
> Aber egal, es geht bei Dir ja eh nicht. War auch nur so ne Idee, und das mit dem PC-Preis soll Dir halt zeigen, wie gut/schwach ein Spiele-Laptop fürs Geld ist. Nur damit Du nicht ZU viel erwartest.



Bin Dir auch sehr dankbar für Deine Ideen und Deine Mühe !!!


----------

